# Up The Lazy River



## MeAgain (Mar 10, 2019)

We went up and down it today. It was relaxing and beautiful. 

 No fishing this trip just enjoying the scenery.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 10, 2019)

What river do you mean MeAgain?


----------



## Keesha (Mar 10, 2019)

It sounds intriguing MeAgain!


----------



## MeAgain (Mar 10, 2019)

SeaBreeze said:


> What river do you mean MeAgain?




High Srpings Fl. it is the Santa Fe. It is really nice very clear consist of natural springs. Largest concentration on natural springs on earth are in N.Florida.


----------



## Keesha (Mar 10, 2019)

Oh how lovely. I like Florida.


----------



## MeAgain (Mar 10, 2019)

Keesha said:


> It sounds intriguing MeAgain!




Yes it is Keesha, also people come here from all over the world to scuba dive in the underwater caves. You can be eating at a restaurant here and at times divers will be under you. These caves got all over North Fl..

  { But we do have bottling company's taking out millions of gallons a day we have been fighting it for decades.}


----------



## MeAgain (Mar 10, 2019)

A quick video .


----------



## MeAgain (Mar 10, 2019)

Cave diving,


----------



## Keesha (Mar 10, 2019)

Cave diving. NOW you’ve peaked my interest. 
I’d love to go water cave hunting/diving. That looks like so much fun. 
Im a tad jealous.


----------



## MeAgain (Mar 10, 2019)

Keesha said:


> Cave diving. NOW you’ve peaked my interest.
> I’d love to go water cave hunting/diving. That looks like so much fun.
> Im a tad jealous.




I've snorkeled and free dived but only been scuba diving once. Took 2 grandkids snorkeling in The Keys 20 years ago my last time snorkeling but have skin dived here to mouth of cave ' didn't go inside ' a few years ago. This water is  spring fed very cold 72 F.. Don't think I could breath in it now.


----------



## Keesha (Mar 10, 2019)

That’s sounds very exciting. I find it amusing that you think 72 degrees is cold. :laugh:


----------



## MeAgain (Mar 10, 2019)

Keesha said:


> That’s sounds very exciting. I find it amusing that you think 72 degrees is cold. :laugh:




haha, yes to us southerners that is COLD! 

Here is a pic we took today of turtles.


----------



## MeAgain (Mar 10, 2019)

Our dogs enjoying the boat ride. 






where the river gets wider and deeper,


----------



## Keesha (Mar 10, 2019)

Oh how exciting. Look at all those turtles. Great picture. Your dogs look like they are  having a grand time.
Im a true water lover. I swim a lot.


----------



## jujube (Mar 10, 2019)

72 degrees is coooold to me.  I've lived in Florida for 40 years, long enough to have orange juice in my veins instead of blood.

That said, 72 degrees is something I CAN do, I just like it warmer.  Once you get in and used to it, though, it's not bad.  I have to do it on a very warm sunny day, though, so that whatever sticks out of the water is a "heating unit" for the rest of me.  

The first couple of years we lived here in Florida, we swam in the ocean or the gulf every month of the year.  Even at its coldest, it felt a lot warmer than the Great Lakes.


----------



## MeAgain (Mar 10, 2019)

Keesha said:


> Oh how exciting. Look at all those turtles. Great picture. Your dogs look like they are  having a grand time.
> Im a true water lover. I swim a lot.



 First thing we saw was a alligator. But only one today. We have fish here in the river more dangerous than the gators and snakes though. Sturgeon  up to 200 lb.s will jump in your boat, a several months ago a 6 year was killed by one on the river.










jujube said:


> 72 degrees is coooold to me.  I've lived in Florida for 40 years, long enough to have orange juice in my veins instead of blood.
> 
> That said, 72 degrees is something I CAN do, I just like it warmer.  Once you get in and used to it, though, it's not bad.  I have to do it on a very warm sunny day, though, so that whatever sticks out of the water is a "heating unit" for the rest of me.
> 
> The first couple of years we lived here in Florida, we swam in the ocean or the gulf every month of the year.  Even at its coldest, it felt a lot warmer than the Great Lakes.



These springs are colder than the ocean down here. 
When I was swimming I couldn't feel my skin for several minutes after getting out,it was numb. 
   Till I see what is going on with my heart or lungs no way can I swim in this cold spring water. I'm having test soon as dr. sets appt. I think it is my heart. 

  It is still nice to be out of the house and on the water.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 10, 2019)

Me, I love the photos of the turtles and your sweet happy doggies!  That river is very beautiful too, that sounds like a really good time! :sunglass:


----------



## MeAgain (Mar 12, 2019)

SeaBreeze said:


> Me, I love the photos of the turtles and your sweet happy doggies!  That river is very beautiful too, that sounds like a really good time! :sunglass:



Thanks SeaBreeze, it is nice to getaway from here and all the work. I want to go to St.Augustine but first have to take a trip there to see where we can put in. No fun pulling a boat around looking. I like the rivers but also like to see some civilization now and then. All I see here is woods. Also I like the beach and camping out in our tents. We don't have to pay notes on those. We just gave a couple $2000.00 cash to buy a 2017 brand new  camper. We  both lost our minds at same time in that sales lot. That foolish mistake cost us about $12,000 !!! 
  We don't camp enough to own a camper. 
   When that camper left I kissed my tents and air beds. We were afraid the rats would get in ti and eat the wiring out. Thank goodness the dogs watched it till it was gone. Rats are bad about destroying campers. Never had a single rat thank goodness.  
   We read at IRV2 site it was a big problem specially in rural areas.

Here is a pic of the we had camper. It was nice but too much money to not use.


----------



## cyrob19 (Apr 29, 2019)

That's an awesome camper you got there. I always want to buy my own and hit the road full time. Right now, I have to stick with my truck that I've been working on for months, installing truck parts necessary to make it fit for driving off-road because I can't afford that kind of lifestyle yet.


----------



## RadishRose (Apr 29, 2019)

How did I miss this thread? What beautiful photos, MeAgain!


----------

